# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Concours : Votre charte graphique pour HADOPI

## Emile Zoulou

Parallèlement au Ministère de la culture et de la communication département de l'information et de la communication (DIC), Canard PC choisit d’investir toute son énergie dans un internet meilleur, plus juste et plus propre en lançant un super concours, histoire d’alléger la charge de travail de nos élus.
La loi HADOPI, tout le monde la connait, c’est celle grâce à laquelle internet quittera enfin le stade de zone de non droit et sera débarrassé des pirates et autres pourritures de tout poils pillant les caisses de l’industrie du cinéma, de la musique, du jeux-vidéo et volant des malabars dans les superettes. Mais, vous n’êtes pas sans savoir que dans toute guerre, c’est la communication qui tire les rênes de l’opinion. Il faut donc communiquer sur HADOPI, et vite ! C’est là où vous intervenez en élaborant une charte graphique pour cette loi.

Tout comme pour l’annonce passée par notre gouvernement,  voici ce que nous attendons de cette charte graphique :
-    Qu’elle respecte l’esprit de la loi ainsi que le positionnement clair et distinct de sa communication.
-    Que la charte et le logo soit identifiable et compréhensibles par tous.

Vous aurez à rendre un élément obligatoire et un optionnel si vous vous sentez capable :
-    Le logo est indispensable.
-    La charte Graphique ainsi que ses déclinaisons constituent un gros plus.

La rédaction de Canard PC se mobilisera à fond pour élire la  meilleure candidature. L’originalité ainsi que la fidélité au concept même de cette loi seront des atouts indéniables.

Evidemment de notre coté, nous sommes totalement neutre vis-à-vis d'Hadopi : la France avance et toutes ses forces vives doivent se mobiliser, oubliant leurs différents, vers le soleil levant qui de ses deux mamelles, l'optimisme, l'audace et la volonté tressera le panier du nouveau jour qui s'annonce. Mais il faut se rendre à l’évidence : On y coupera pas. Alors, hop, au boulot !

Et qu’est ce qu’on gagne, à part un sentiment de citoyenneté regonflé à bloc ?
La personne sélectionnée remportera un abonnement de DEUX ans à Canard PC. Parce qu’on est comme ça nous : patriotes,  éclairés et généreux.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## olivarius

Bonne idée !  :;): 
Je suis sûr que les idées des canards seront bonnes et les logs plus réussis que ceux de pcinpact.

----------


## Lord Zero

Heuu une charte graphique à base de furoncles purulents, ca peut le faire ?

----------


## UltimPingouin

Enfin un concours utile, je sens qu'on n'a pas fini de se marrer

----------


## Steack

Un bon gros god sur lequelle il est écrit HADOPI et en dessous une accroche du style "For a better Life" devrait le faire, non ?

----------


## tb-51

Le logo de tout les majors sur une affiche bleu blanc rouge

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bah aller, lancez Paint. On acceptera que les réponses sous forme d'images.

----------


## blueray

YA une date limite?

(j'ai cru lire "concours" associé à "carte graphique à gagner"....snif (enfin c'est vachement bien aussi l'abonnement))

----------


## Steack

On peut proposer plusieurs idées ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Je cherche des idées d'affiches de propagandes, on peut pas parodier bien sur ce ne serait pas normal.

----------


## Caca Président

C'est toujours amusant les marchés publiques surtout quand on sait qui est désigné d'office par avance et par roulement, comme en archi tous les 5 ans.

Ce qui m'amuse dans l'annonce toute républicaine ce sont nos deux conseillers techniques dont le talent déborde et là tant de maîtrise me laisse sans voix. 

C'est du renseignement publique et dispo sur google

http://reseau.journaldunet.com/membr...lison_chekhar/

On voit bien le côté conceptuel du carnet d'adresse.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...albumId=155568

Et la maîtrise d'ouvrage.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...albumId=155568

----------


## picha67

C'est bon ca..

----------


## Goji

> Je suis sûr que les idées des canards seront bonnes et les logs plus réussis que ceux de pcinpact.


Mauvaise foi ou mauvais goût ?
Il y a de très bonnes idées dans les 3 concours de PCinpact, au point que je me demande pourquoi Canard PC lance le même…

----------


## del

Chouette avec un concours comme ça, ca me donne une raison de plus de pas renouveler mon abo a des vendu tel que vous.
C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi... A croire que chez vous la liberté individuel ne signifie rien. 
"tous les canaux de piratage peuvent être scrutés par les agents assermentés de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi) et faire l’objet d’un constat d’infraction : envoi de fichiers musicaux par boîte mail (avec possibilité d’ouvrir les pièces jointes), messagerie instantanée, visionnage en streaming, logiciel peer to peer…"
faudra peut-etre préciser ce que veux dire ouverture de pièces jointes... En gros j'envoie des photos a tata monique hop ils ont le droit d'ouvrir vu que leur cher loi est la pour les autorisé.
Et canard pc non content de dire qu'ils sont pour la loi leur disent en plus haut et fort : yes matez nos mail, nos converse sur msn, jouissez de vos vice de voyeurs en fouillant sur nos pc comme si c'etait chez vous !
Et moi qui pensai que votre mag etait moins leche cul que les autres... Bein c'est raté.

----------


## padow

Désolé. ::unsure:: 

-> []

----------


## Aosia

> Chouette avec un concours comme ça, ca me donne une raison de plus de pas renouveler mon abo a des vendu tel que vous.
> C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi... A croire que chez vous la liberté individuel ne signifie rien. "tous les canaux de piratage peuvent être scrutés par les agents assermentés de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi) et faire l’objet d’un constat d’infraction : envoi de fichiers musicaux par boîte mail (avec possibilité d’ouvrir les pièces jointes), messagerie instantanée, visionnage en streaming, logiciel peer to peer…"
> faudra peut-etre préciser ce que veux dire ouverture de pièces jointes... En gros j'envoie des photos a tata monique hop ils ont le droit d'ouvrir vu que leur cher loi est la pour les autorisé.
> Et canard pc non content de dire qu'ils sont pour la loi leur disent en plus haut et fort : yes matez nos mail, nos converse sur msn, jouissez de vos vice de voyeurs en fouillant sur nos pc comme si c'etait chez vous !
> Et moi qui pensai que votre mag etait moins leche cul que les autres... Bein c'est raté.



Owi un concours pour emmerder les cons !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Chouette avec un concours comme ça, ca me donne une raison de plus de pas renouveler mon abo a des vendu tel que vous.
> C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi... A croire que chez vous la liberté individuel ne signifie rien. "tous les canaux de piratage peuvent être scrutés par les agents assermentés de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi) et faire l’objet d’un constat d’infraction : envoi de fichiers musicaux par boîte mail (avec possibilité d’ouvrir les pièces jointes), messagerie instantanée, visionnage en streaming, logiciel peer to peer…"
> faudra peut-etre préciser ce que veux dire ouverture de pièces jointes... En gros j'envoie des photos a tata monique hop ils ont le droit d'ouvrir vu que leur cher loi est la pour les autorisé.
> Et canard pc non content de dire qu'ils sont pour la loi leur disent en plus haut et fort : yes matez nos mail, nos converse sur msn, jouissez de vos vice de voyeurs en fouillant sur nos pc comme si c'etait chez vous !
> Et moi qui pensai que votre mag etait moins leche cul que les autres... Bein c'est raté.


Non mais c'est pas nouveau ça Canard PC ça a toujours été des socials-traites confère Boulon et ses 6400 € mensuel, alors forcément ils défendent leurs intérêts  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 15h17 ----------




> http://img7.hostingpics.net/pics/914902vol___Copie.png
> 
> Désolé.
> 
> -> []


En même temps c'est la première et on a rien fait donc on t'en veut pas  :^_^:

----------


## ElGato

> Chouette avec un concours comme ça, ca me donne une raison de plus de pas renouveler mon abo a des vendu tel que vous.
> C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi... A croire que chez vous la liberté individuel ne signifie rien. "tous les canaux de piratage peuvent être scrutés par les agents assermentés de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi) et faire l’objet d’un constat d’infraction : envoi de fichiers musicaux par boîte mail (avec possibilité d’ouvrir les pièces jointes), messagerie instantanée, visionnage en streaming, logiciel peer to peer…"
> faudra peut-etre préciser ce que veux dire ouverture de pièces jointes... En gros j'envoie des photos a tata monique hop ils ont le droit d'ouvrir vu que leur cher loi est la pour les autorisé.
> Et canard pc non content de dire qu'ils sont pour la loi leur disent en plus haut et fort : yes matez nos mail, nos converse sur msn, jouissez de vos vice de voyeurs en fouillant sur nos pc comme si c'etait chez vous !
> Et moi qui pensai que votre mag etait moins leche cul que les autres... Bein c'est raté.


Salaud d'anarchiste rebelle, l'UMP aura ta peau !

----------


## Zebb

> Chouette avec un concours comme ça, ca me donne une raison de plus de pas renouveler mon abo a des vendu tel que vous.
> C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi... A croire que chez vous la liberté individuel ne signifie rien. "tous les canaux de piratage peuvent être scrutés par les agents assermentés de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi) et faire l’objet d’un constat d’infraction : envoi de fichiers musicaux par boîte mail (avec possibilité d’ouvrir les pièces jointes), messagerie instantanée, visionnage en streaming, logiciel peer to peer…"
> faudra peut-etre préciser ce que veux dire ouverture de pièces jointes... En gros j'envoie des photos a tata monique hop ils ont le droit d'ouvrir vu que leur cher loi est la pour les autorisé.
> Et canard pc non content de dire qu'ils sont pour la loi leur disent en plus haut et fort : yes matez nos mail, nos converse sur msn, jouissez de vos vice de voyeurs en fouillant sur nos pc comme si c'etait chez vous !
> Et moi qui pensai que votre mag etait moins leche cul que les autres... Bein c'est raté.


En tant que lecteur de Canard PC, tu devrais être habitué au second degré et à l'ironie dont font habituellement preuve ses scandaleurs newsers, non ?

Parce que cette news la aussi, c'était du second degré...

----------


## padow

Je viens de penser à un truc mais c'est hors charte... ::ninja:: 
Ça marche si je met juste un lien? :nawak:

----------


## ElGato

Héberge l'image chez un site concurrent, ils seront responsables.

Edit:  :tired:

----------


## del

> Salaud d'anarchiste rebelle, l'UMP aura ta peau !


Ha ca veux dire que j'doit preparer la vaseline  :^_^:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Chouette avec un concours comme ça, ca me donne une raison de plus de pas renouveler mon abo a des vendu tel que vous.
> C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi... A croire que chez vous la liberté individuel ne signifie rien. "tous les canaux de piratage peuvent être scrutés par les agents assermentés de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi) et faire l’objet d’un constat d’infraction : envoi de fichiers musicaux par boîte mail (avec possibilité d’ouvrir les pièces jointes), messagerie instantanée, visionnage en streaming, logiciel peer to peer…"
> faudra peut-etre préciser ce que veux dire ouverture de pièces jointes... En gros j'envoie des photos a tata monique hop ils ont le droit d'ouvrir vu que leur cher loi est la pour les autorisé.
> Et canard pc non content de dire qu'ils sont pour la loi leur disent en plus haut et fort : yes matez nos mail, nos converse sur msn, jouissez de vos vice de voyeurs en fouillant sur nos pc comme si c'etait chez vous !
> Et moi qui pensai que votre mag etait moins leche cul que les autres... Bein c'est raté.


Ah merde, t'es vraiment passé à coté de la news toi.  :tired:

----------


## del



----------


## elkage

Allez, pour se chauffer...

----------


## znokiss

> Chouette avec un concours comme ça, ca me donne une raison de plus de pas renouveler mon abo a des vendu tel que vous.
> C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi... A croire que chez vous la liberté individuel ne signifie rien.
> 
> Et moi qui pensai que votre mag etait moins lèche cul que les autres... Bein c'est raté.


Soit tu ne comprend RIEN au second degré, soit ton post lui même est un second degré habile et osé, mais j'hésite.

----------


## spongebong

> ca me donne une raison de plus de pas renouveler mon abo a des vendu tel que vous.


On veut les autres raisons! :huilesurlefeu:

Sinon pour respecter le sujet, si quelqu'un est motivé, je verrais bien juste le logo HADOPI avec le D et le P en mains qui étirent le O tel un goatse.

Voilà, voilà, teuprou.

----------


## Pimûsu

C'est un troll ninja socialiste lecteur de jx.com, je ne vois que ça !

Sinon excellent le concours ! On a le droit à combien de propal ? Des limites de tailles ? Ce logo est censé s'apposer sur des courriers ou également sur des boites de jeu / music, voir sur des timbres fiscaux en cas de d'amende liée à la loi Hadopi ?

 ::P: 

Edit : Pour le peine je vais linker la page du topic du photomontage http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1022 (faut cliquer sur discussion après) vala c'est pile dans le contexte même si ce n'est pas un logo.

Promis ce soir j'en suis !

----------


## Fenhryl

> Chouette avec un concours comme ça, ca me donne une raison de plus de pas renouveler mon abo a des vendu tel que vous.
> C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi... A croire que chez vous la liberté individuel ne signifie rien. "tous les canaux de piratage peuvent être scrutés par les agents assermentés de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi) et faire l’objet d’un constat d’infraction : envoi de fichiers musicaux par boîte mail (avec possibilité d’ouvrir les pièces jointes), messagerie instantanée, visionnage en streaming, logiciel peer to peer…"
> faudra peut-etre préciser ce que veux dire ouverture de pièces jointes... En gros j'envoie des photos a tata monique hop ils ont le droit d'ouvrir vu que leur cher loi est la pour les autorisé.
> Et canard pc non content de dire qu'ils sont pour la loi leur disent en plus haut et fort : yes matez nos mail, nos converse sur msn, jouissez de vos vice de voyeurs en fouillant sur nos pc comme si c'etait chez vous !
> Et moi qui pensai que votre mag etait moins leche cul que les autres... Bein c'est raté.


Nan... Mais .... Fake ::huh::

----------


## Vader_666

> Chouette avec un concours comme ça, ca me donne une raison de plus de pas renouveler mon abo a des vendu tel que vous.
> C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi... 
> Et moi qui pensai que votre mag etait moins leche cul que les autres... Bein c'est raté.


 :haha:  second degré tu visualises ?  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> En tant que lecteur de Canard PC, tu devrais être habitué au second degré et à l'ironie dont font habituellement preuve ses scandaleurs newsers, non ?
> 
> Parce que cette news la aussi, c'était du second degré...


Je suis pas sur d'avoir compris que tu avais compris qu'il avait compris, ou alors je suis con  :tired:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Mauvaise foi ou mauvais goût ?
> Il y a de très bonnes idées dans les 3 concours de PCinpact, au point que je me demande pourquoi Canard PC lance le même…


Ah bah merde tiens. On pensait avoir eu une idée géniale avec Boulon...  ::O: 
Bon, euuuh, on va dire que je compte beaucoup sur votre imagination.

----------


## Aosia

\o/

----------


## gun

Dîtes comme logo indispensable vous parlez du truc bleu là "Communication et tout" ?

----------


## spongebong

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a4c...d22a860990.jpg
> 
> \o/


Adopte une pie.  :tired:

----------


## Pimûsu

> Ah bah merde tiens. On pensait avoir eu une idée géniale avec Boulon... 
> Bon, euuuh, on va dire que je compte beaucoup sur votre imagination.


Ha mince Goji t'abuses  ::P:  Moi qui voulait copier coller, je m'étais dit que voler l'oeuvre de l'esprit de quelqu'un pour en faire le logo d'une loi qui se veut protectrice de la dite oeuvre pourrait être un joli pied de nez...

Bon je réouvre paint...  ::sad::

----------


## Aosia

> Adopte une pie.



Je sais c'était facile...
Mais il y avait plusieurs jeux d'mots... Tous pourris.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Sinon on avait dit "logo". Un truc qui ressemble à un logo quoi. Pas juste une photo avec du texte.

2 ANS ! Soyez créatifs que diable, 2ans !

----------


## O.Boulon

Désolé Goji, on ne fréquente pas PC Impact... 
Et pour Del, si tu crois ce que t'écris... Ben désabonne toi.
J'ai toujours eu des scrupules à soutirer l'argent des handicapés mentaux.net

----------


## Bebealien

Bon c'est pas super lisible mais j'ai fait ca entre deux réunions avec Paint.
Admirez d'ailleurs les couleurs qui fleurent le bon goût...

----------


## Aosia

> Sinon on avait dit "logo". Un truc qui ressemble à un logo quoi. Pas juste une photo avec du texte.
> 
> 2 ANS ! Soyez créatifs que diable, 2ans !



Rofl... Bon je retourne chercher un logo.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Désolé Goji, on ne fréquente pas PC Impact... 
> Et pour Del, si tu crois ce que t'écris... Ben désabonne toi.
> J'ai toujours eu des scrupules à soutirer l'argent des handicapés mentaux.net


Sérieux je suis le seul à croire qu'il y avait du second degré dans son message?  ::O:

----------


## del

> Nan... Mais .... Fake


Pfff meme pas drole j'peut même pas le faire expres 10 minutes  ::|:

----------


## LaVaBo

Y'a peut-etre quelque chose à tirer de ça et du "firewall open-office"...


(affiche française pour le STO pendant la 2e GM)


Bon, et vu que tof.cpc déconne, voilà le lien direct :
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/b53c8a3...fedd5199d.html

Have fun, j'ai pas d'idée. Mais j'aime bien le sous-entendu. En espérant que c'est pas hors-charte.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Oui mais tu voles de la création intellectuelle (enfin si on peut appeler ça comme ça).

----------


## zeblob

> Désolé Goji, on ne fréquente pas PC Impact... 
> Et pour Del, si tu crois ce que t'écris... Ben désabonne toi.
> J'ai toujours eu des scrupules à soutirer l'argent des handicapés mentaux.net


Parce qu'EN PLUS chez CPC vous dénigrez les handicapés mentaux? C'est un scandale!

----------


## Aosia

> Oui mais tu voles de la création intellectuelle (enfin si on peut appeler ça comme ça).


J'imagine bien Jean Prouvost Haut-commissariat à la Propagande française sous Pétain venir réclamer ses droits.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Parce qu'EN PLUS chez CPC vous dénigrez les handicapés mentaux? C'est un scandale!


Mais mais il faut que je me désabonne alors?  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Fait chier moi qui était sur de tenir ma crise de rage de la journée...

----------


## Tiri

Si j'ai le temps d'ici mon départ en vacances, j'essaierais de pondre un petit truc, surtout que j'ai une idée qui déchire.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> J'imagine bien Jean Prouvost Haut-commissariat à la Propagande française sous Pétain venir réclamer ses droits.


  Honnêtement je suis pas fan mais il faut avouer que ses affiches sont classes comme un poème patriotique de Charles Mauras.  ::ninja::

----------


## gun

::rolleyes::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Fait chier moi qui était sur de tenir ma crise de rage de la journée...


Y'a peut-être chez PC Impact un 2e toi issu d'un univers parallèle démoniaque?


Peut-être?



Hein?

----------


## Aosia

http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/11d...ccd8202e2c.jpg

http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e42...321eb41177.jpg[/QUOTE]


:fan: 

Très bonnes idées.

----------


## Goji

Bah faut pas l'prendre mal hein, la preuve je participe :

----------


## Gregouze

C'était pas un certain b. Le responsable des concours?

----------


## johnclaude

> désabonne toi.
> J'ai toujours eu des scrupules à soutirer l'argent des handicapés mentaux.net


Et merde, moi qui trouvais pratique de recevoir le magazine directement chez moi, décidément ça m'arrange pas du tout.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Et merde, moi qui trouvais pratique de recevoir le magazine directement chez moi, décidément ça m'arrange pas du tout.


Ben ouais nous les handicapés mentaux c'est difficile pour nous d'aller chez le buraliste.

PS : avec ces conneries CPC va perdre 50 % du lectorat.

----------


## johnclaude

> avec ces conneries CPC va perdre 50 % du lectorat.


Je crois que Boulon il comprend rien au marketing.

----------


## O.Boulon

Faut pas confondre pigeons, tarés, couillons et handicapés mentaux.
J'ai rien contre les trois premiers.

----------


## Gregouze

On doit rendre notre dossier pour le 4 août aussi?

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est scandaleux en gros vous relayez l'offre de marché du ministère de la propagande. 

Ouai c'est scandaleux.

----------


## b0b0

Bon sur un CRT pourrave et avec une souris à boule qui a faillit avoir de ma personne et voler toute mon intégritay morale.

----------


## b0b0

En plus c'est marrant j'écoutais two bad Dj un morceau de reggae on a l'impression qu'ils disent hadopi tout le temps.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://omploader.org/vMjF4NA
> 
> Bon sur un CRT pourrave et avec une souris à boule qui a faillit avoir de ma personne et voler toute mon intégritay morale.


Le ministère de la propagande a changé de président, il faut se mettre à la page maintenant c'est Mitterand, l'autre Mitran.

----------


## PiKseL

> ... PC I*N*pact ...





> ... PC I*N*pact ...


 :;):

----------


## Goji



----------


## charlie_the_warrior

BourrinDesBois  --> "Le ministère de la propagande a changé de président, il faut se mettre à la page maintenant c'est Mitterand, l'autre Mitran."




Il aime bien les petits enfants pauvres d'ailleurs(surtout dans son lit), si ça peut donner des idées...

----------


## Dark Fread

Je vais potasser tout ça, marrant ce concours  :^_^:

----------


## Kaenyth

Ma petite contribution:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> BourrinDesBois  --> "Le ministère de la propagande a changé de président, il faut se mettre à la page maintenant c'est Mitterand, l'autre Mitran."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il aime bien les petits enfants pauvres d'ailleurs(surtout dans son lit), si ça peut donner des idées...


C'est des arguments de Bayrou ça. On peut assez l'attaquer sur la mauvaise foi et sa politique pour moi ça suffit.

----------


## spongebong

Le Godwin de Bayrou, bravo.

----------


## charlie_the_warrior

> Le ministère de la propagande a changé de président, il faut se mettre à la page maintenant c'est Mitterand, l'autre Mitran.





> C'est des arguments de Bayrou ça. On peut assez l'attaquer sur la mauvaise foi et sa politique pour moi ça suffit.


Non il me semble que Bayrou s'attaquait uniquement à Daniel Cohen Bendit(ché plus comment ça s'écrit), qui lui aussi à cette passion pour les petits enfants...

En tout cas ce sont tout les 2 de gros dégueulasses et je trouve ça gerbant de les voir au gouvernement/autre et pas en taule.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne devrait pas exploiter le filon pour Mittérand.

----------


## O.Boulon

> 


Hein ?
Pourquoi tu fais une faute d'orthographe ?

----------


## spongebong

C'est ca un gros degueulasse, là tu parles d'hommes politiques dont un méchament élu.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Non il me semble que Bayrou s'attaquait uniquement à Daniel Cohen Bendit(ché plus comment ça s'écrit), qui lui aussi à cette passion pour les petits enfants...
> 
> En tout cas ce sont tout les 2 de gros dégueulasses et je trouve ça gerbant de les voir au gouvernement/autre et pas en taule.
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne devrait pas exploiter le filon pour Mittérand.



Parce que c'est des rumeurs tant que ça n'a pas été prouvé, documenté, jugé et affiché par une cours de justice.
Parce que ça serait donc de la diffamation.
Et puis aussi parce que ça rapporterait à l'audacieux un instaban vu que c'est CanardPC qui prendrait dans la gueule pour sa blague à deux balles.

----------


## PiKseL

> Hein ?
> Pourquoi tu fais une faute d'orthographe ?


La faute est "volontaire" ... Le site se prénomme comme cela !

Pc Inpact

Je ni peux rien moi  :Emo:  me frappppeee passs  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais, c'est complètement con !

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, à la réflexion, CanardPC, c'est pas très malin non plus...

----------


## Darkath

> Bon, à la réflexion, CanardPC, c'est pas très malin non plus...


Je sais pas y'a surement un jeu de mot avec PCINpact mais j'ai pas trouvé  ::huh::

----------


## gripoil

> Je sais pas y'a surement un jeu de mot avec PCINpact mais j'ai pas trouvé


PCIN ? ... Et faut lire quoi ?

Ah ouais piscine!

Hadopiscine ? Pour vous rafraichir pendant l'été.

Ah ... On me dit que j'ai mal compris.

----------


## Shamanix

Rhoooo, alors la je crois que l'on atteint un nouveau sommet du second degrés, encore bravo, sa va chercher loin ^^

----------


## Zepolak

La première page où tout le monde se déchaîne sur Del et lui explique ce que c'est que le second degré, c'est col-lec-tor  ::wub:: 

J'avoue qu'il m'a eu avec son premier message aussi, mais avec le second, quand même...  ::siffle::

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> http://omploader.org/vMjF4NA
> 
> Bon sur un CRT pourrave et avec une souris à boule qui a faillit avoir de ma personne et voler toute mon intégritay morale.


L'excuse toute nase.  :B):

----------


## iridium

Histoire de ne pas refaire le même travail deux fois, je poste le logo que j'avais fait sur le site pc inpact.

Pour ce qui est de la charte graphique, vous escomptiez quoi plus précisément ?
Une capture d'écran de maquette du site ?

----------


## Aosia

Sinon on peut lancer des phrases pour aider les pros du graphisme toussa ?

<< Hadopi, les élus l'ont eut, tu l'as dans l'cul >>

Ou encore plus naze ( difficilement )

<< Hadopi, un internet / minitel enfin bien Français. >>  ( facilement )

----------


## rOut

J'ai fait ça... Même si c'était pas pour le concours à la base, et même si c'est pas vraiment un logo.  ::P:

----------


## johnclaude

> Faut pas confondre pigeons, tarés, couillons et handicapés mentaux.
> J'ai rien contre les trois premiers.


Ca veut dire que tu m'aimes un peu alors?  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

:B):

----------


## konoro

Han sylvine, traitetresse ninja anarcho communoumpiste !

----------


## mescalin

Demain je vous en fait un bien pro et tout  :Cigare:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Non il me semble que Bayrou s'attaquait uniquement à Daniel Cohen Bendit(ché plus comment ça s'écrit), qui lui aussi à cette passion pour les petits enfants...
> 
> En tout cas ce sont tout les 2 de gros dégueulasses et je trouve ça gerbant de les voir au gouvernement/autre et pas en taule.
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne devrait pas exploiter le filon pour Mittérand.


Et Mickaël aussi bien que mort ne l'oublie pas!  ::rolleyes:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 22h23 ----------




> Parce que c'est des rumeurs tant que ça n'a pas été prouvé, documenté, jugé et affiché par une cours de justice.
> Parce que ça serait donc de la diffamation.
> Et puis aussi parce que ça rapporterait à l'audacieux un instaban vu que c'est CanardPC qui prendrait dans la gueule pour sa blague à deux balles.


Putain mais prends des congés et laisses nous entre mongolitos  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kamikaze

Des heures de travail  :B):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je sais pas y'a surement un jeu de mot avec PCINpact mais j'ai pas trouvé


Ou ils ont déposé l'adresse avec une fote et après, ils ont fay semblant que c'est exprès.

----------


## Bob Bob

Premier post.  Pour qu'un asocial comme moi s'inscrive, fallait vraiment que le concours soit débile  ::):

----------


## Bob Bob

Oups, j'avais pas compris comme mettre l'image.  J'espère que ça marche là.
Pièce jointe 1085

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ou ils ont déposé l'adresse avec une fote et après, ils ont fay semblant que c'est exprès.


Le truque qu'arriveré pas sur cannard pc :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai les boules d'mettre fait griller le hadoken  :Emo:

----------


## charlie_the_warrior

> Et puis aussi parce que ça rapporterait à l'audacieux un instaban vu que c'est CanardPC qui prendrait dans la gueule pour sa blague à deux balles.


Bon c'est clair que j'avais pas envisagé les choses de cette manière.
Mais en ce moment je suis tellement dégouté par les politiques françaises et européennes ::sad::

----------


## Silver

> -*** Qu’elle respecte l’esprit de la loi ainsi que le positionnement clair et distinct de sa communication.


Le "positionnement clair et distinct de sa communication" mmm... Pour le positionnement je vois oui, par contre je pense que l'image serait hors charte.  ::ninja:: 

Enfin je reprends le boulot demain alors j'aurai sans doute tout le temps de faire un petit quelque chose.

----------


## Pyroh

Voilà ma modeste participation  :B): 
Malheureusement trop de boulot en cours pour faire la charte graphique...  ::sad::

----------


## cailloux

Attention voici mon oeuvre :3 secondes pour l'idée, 30 minutes pour la réaliser (sous paint)



Si un mec, un vrai qui tâte du dessin veut la refaire je dis banco.



Spoiler Alert! 


 voui faut voir un goatse... Enfin normalement quoi  :tired:  



Edit : tain, en fait ça rends pas si mal :fier:

----------


## FizbaN

Bon facile ^^

----------


## Paoh

Fait un peu vite mais y a de quoi faire avec ce type d'image.



_Edit_ : un peu plus petit.


_Edit 2_ : et voici enfin une proposition de logo pour bien montrer que toute la redaction et les lecteurs de CPC, nous avons le sens des valeurs et faisons de la protection de la propriete intectuelle notre poney de bataille

----------


## Kamikaze

Et vous avez de la chance que j'ai aucun skill graphique.

----------


## Serra

> Ma petite contribution:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b0cf...3f4e0e51db.jpg


J'aime !  ::wub::

----------


## Goji

> _Edit 2_ : et voici enfin une proposition de logo
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a6d6fbf...1-56bb51c215fa


_Un logotype, plus couramment appelé logo, est une représentation graphique qui sert à identifier de manière unique et immédiate les sociétés, associations, institutions, produits, services, événements, ou toute autre sorte d'organisations dans le but de différencier le propriétaire du logotype des autres entités. Un logotype est en général une marque écrite à l'aide d'une fonte de caractères spéciale, et disposée d'une manière particulière, mais lisible._

----------


## Lapinaute

File was found.

----------


## Nockham

A prendre au premier degrés bien évidement, voici ma contribution.




Le logo :



 :;):

----------


## Dorian

Profite en pour corriger la méga faute d'accord...

----------


## Paoh

> _Un logotype, plus couramment appelé logo, est une représentation graphique qui sert à identifier de manière unique et immédiate les sociétés, associations, institutions, produits, services, événements, ou toute autre sorte d'organisations dans le but de différencier le propriétaire du logotype des autres entités. Un logotype est en général une marque écrite à l'aide d'une fonte de caractères spéciale, et disposée d'une manière particulière, mais lisible._


Rabats-joie. J'ai fait une image au format logo si tu preferes.
Je trouve ca plus sympa qu'un nieme logo hadopi. Rien que le nom m'enerve.
_Edit_ : allez, je retente...



Et une petite derniere par ce que couly est beau :

----------


## doobldoze

Ma modeste contribution

----------


## Galak-tus

Je sais, c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon allez, charte graphique et logo.  :B):

----------


## Shamu

^^

----------


## LaVaBo

Paint only, because boulot.

Une référence à un meme internet pas vraiment charte-compliant, mais c'est vraiment l'image que j'ai de la loi :


Et un truc plus classique :

----------


## Pet



----------


## BourrinDesBois

Voilà ma campagne de pub qui fera réfléchir les piratins en herbe pour de vrai, bien sur il faut prendre tout ça au premier degré :

Tout d'abord le logo :



 :B): 

Ensuite la propagande :



Spoiler Alert! 








2:



Spoiler Alert! 







Putain il a l'air triste quand même...
Tu flippes pour eux là? Méchant pirate, et le coup fatal :

3 :



Spoiler Alert! 






Ordures  :tired:

----------


## Fracanus

Me tarde de voir qui va gagner l'appel d'offre histoire de leur couter autant en bande passante avec mes 30 millions de compatriotes mécontents de cette loi liberticide.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d74629b...3-cf147874070e


J'aime ton logo très pro coco!  ::wub::  (prococo rococo... Hum ouais bon  ::(: )

---------- Post ajouté à 14h32 ----------




> Me tarde de voir qui va gagner l'appel d'offre histoire de leur couter autant en bande passante avec mes 30 millions de compatriotes mécontents de cette loi liberticide.


Ah ouais? Si j'avais su je l'aurai pas compressé alors. (du bon BMP des familles!)

----------


## Dark Fread

J'essayerai de proposer d'autres trucs  ::ninja::

----------


## Paoh

Et en mini-banniere pour attirer le passant :



Notez : l'image est sous licence CC-BY-NC (par ram. Sur flickr.com)

----------


## _tibo_

Ma modeste contribution :

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ma modeste contribution :
> 
> http://thibaud.sertier.free.fr/tmp/hadopi2.jpg


Super  ::XD::

----------


## Silver

::siffle::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est nul abandonnons.... ::|:

----------


## The_dud

> C'est nul abandonnons....


PCINpact l'emporte par KO technique

----------


## LaVaBo

Est-ce que Gringo peut être seul juge ?
Y'en a qui savent bien utiliser toshop ici, say cheatay !!

----------


## black_bart

Bon, je me lance dans l'arène...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dark Fread

(le logo en bas à droite, un @ derrière des barreaux donc. Vachement subtil n'est-ce pas, je suis sûr que personne ne l'a jamais faite)

----------


## WaGNe4

La mienne (modeste hein..).



http://tof.canardpc.com/show/710f923...ce1977b45.html

----------


## Gretsho

Ma contribution modeste j'en convient  ::):

----------


## padow



----------


## Paoh

> Est-ce que Gringo peut être seul juge ?
> Y'en a qui savent bien utiliser toshop ici, say cheatay !!


On peut utiliser Gimp aussi, mal comme moi, mais Gimp. Y a pas que toshop pour les amateurs, bordel. Pour les pros je dis pas.
Comme si tout le monde voulait ou pouvait s'offrir toshop...
[/mode bacri off]

----------


## Nilsou

Petite contribution amateur.. Un peu chargé peut être mais il est tard, je réfléchirais en dormant.

----------


## rOut

> On peut utiliser Gimp aussi, mal comme moi, mais Gimp. Y a pas que toshop pour les amateurs, bordel. Pour les pros je dis pas.
> Comme si tout le monde voulait ou pouvait s'offrir toshop...
> [/mode bacri off]


Même pour les pros, hein. Mais bon, le logiciel libre ça fait peur au néophytes. :troll:

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Tramb

Sympa le monopoly.

----------


## Dark Fread

L'idée n'est pas de moi. J'avais vu ça je ne sais plus où, à la base c'est Monopoly édition chinoise  :^_^:

----------


## darnac

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/47d...bd18af4c45.jpg


J'ai ri ! Super bien vu :;):

----------


## Tildidoum

Y'a des images seupair chouette, pas de quoi avoir honte à côté de PCinpact ! ::): 

Pas beaucoup de logo par contre (même si je  ::love::  certains) Z'en avez rien à foutre des consignes? C'est ça hein? Anarchistes de merde.

Sinon c'est quand la deadline?

----------


## darnac

Première suggestion de com la suite viendra après!

----------


## Velgos

Hey Zoulou ! (interpellation personnelle)
Est-ce qu'on peut connaître la date butoir de ce concours? Que je sache si ça vaut le coup que je bosse dessus (je travaille très lentement) ou pas.

Merci, merci.

----------


## Tildidoum

> Hey Zoulou ! (interpellation personnelle)
> Est-ce qu'on peut connaître la date butoir de ce concours? Que je sache si ça vaut le coup que je bosse dessus (je travaille très lentement) ou pas.


Ouais, d'abbord?

Ensuite, le concours est-il ouvert à la Belgique? 
Sinon m'en fous je fais participer ma copine (elle est Bretonne mais graphiste et gameuse sur les bords)

Non parce qu'en Belgique, Hadopi à la base on s'en branle, sauf que:
1) On est Européen et influençables
2) On est potentiellement bientôt Français (juste si ça pouvait attendre 2012 quand même)
3) On trouve pas toujours facilement CanardPC

Et personnellement moi même je flippe dans mon for intérieur pour le pays des lumières, des libertés, de l'égalité et la fraternité, ce beau pays donc qui devient doucement le pays du point godwin facile.

----------


## Gregouze

> Hey Zoulou ! (interpellation personnelle)
> Est-ce qu'on peut connaître la date butoir de ce concours? Que je sache si ça vaut le coup que je bosse dessus (je travaille très lentement) ou pas.
> 
> Merci, merci.


Même question.

----------


## _tibo_

Allez, une autre pour la route :

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d8...861265520c.jpg
> 
> Petite contribution amateur.. Un peu chargé peut être mais il est tard, je réfléchirais en dormant.


Mais arrêtez avec ça, souvenez vous big brother n'existe pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Hey Zoulou ! (interpellation personnelle)
> Est-ce qu'on peut connaître la date butoir de ce concours? Que je sache si ça vaut le coup que je bosse dessus (je travaille très lentement) ou pas.
> 
> Merci, merci.


30 min. Je sais pas, moi je vais bientôt plus être super super dispo à cause de les vacances.

Vous avez de la marge je pense.

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Anton

Pas vraiment dans le contexte pur et dur du concours, alors pour le fun  ::): 



+ d'actualité à l'annonce du texte, l'année dernière. Le texte de l'affiche, originel, colle d'ailleurs superbement bien  :^_^:

----------


## FizbaN

> ...



Exelent  ::):   ::wub::

----------


## theryon

C'est juste génial comme idée de concours.  ::):

----------


## Lapinaute

@darnac :

"la dénonciation est un devoir"
F. Lefebvre, porte parole de l'UMP.

----------


## Treebeard

Dark Fread is on Fire !

----------


## darnac

> @darnac :
> 
> "la dénonciation est un devoir"
> F. Lefebvre, porte parole de l'UMP.


C'est sérieux? Moi qui pensais forcer le trait..

----------


## thylkerisis

Bah voilà quelques idées que j'ai couché sur Illustrator pour le logo:



Hadopi/coupure/guillotin/république, tout ca quoi. Si c'est intéressant, il y aura moyen décliner une charte.

----------


## Froyok

> Bah voilà quelques idées que j'ai couché sur Illustrator pour le logo:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/83a2...03adb82819.jpg
> 
> Hadopi/coupure/guillotin/république, tout ca quoi. Si c'est intéressant, il y aura moyen décliner une charte.


Bien pensé ! Beau boulot !  :;): 
Faudra que j'apprenne à l'utiliser ce logiciel...

----------


## Paoh

Sinon y a Inkscape et Gimp en gratos et libre.
[/turntablism]

----------


## fefe

Excellent la guillotine, tu peux ajouter un cable raiseau qui traine et c'est parfait  ::):

----------


## Nilsou

Encore une que je viens de finir:



Oila oila

On peut faire le même avec du zero mais c'est trop premier degré je trouve.

----------


## Nilsou

Encore une petite :

----------


## Nilsou

Et re une ^^





Avec cette partie la comme concept de logo.

----------


## Dark Fread

Dommage, je n'ai pas le temps de faire un joli montage avec ça, Hadopi s'y prêterait tellement bien  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/97258c6...4-6ac8fcc72822
> 
> Dommage, je n'ai pas le temps de faire un joli montage avec ça, Hadopi s'y prêterait tellement bien


Han eskellent§

----------


## Nemesis666

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'efforce de dessiner quelques dessins humoristique, et ma mascote est un Hibou, ou plus particulièrement, un Bounhi.
Je préfère expliquer, qu'on ne me dise pas "mais kécécé ????"
http://planete.nemesis.free.fr/tempo...is%e9-colo.png

http://planete.nemesis.free.fr/tempo...colo_1000x.png

Voila, pour cette offre du gouvernement, j'ai bien évidement contribuer à ma sauce :



J'attend vos commentaires  ::):  !

----------


## Anton

Je pense qu'un goatse serait plus significatif  :;):

----------


## Nemesis666

> Je pense qu'un goatse serait plus significatif


Genre mon bounhi ne ce détruit pas suffisament le nunus d'après toi :D ! Haha :D !

----------


## taothedharma

^^

----------


## t4nk

Le jury ne va pas avoir trop de mal pour faire son taf vu la déferlante de logos.  ::rolleyes:: 

Et pour ma contribution, ben... C'est con mais ma pute c'est tirée avec mon reste de coke, du coup je rame sec pour trouver l'Idée.  ::|:

----------


## Goji

Idée de départ :




Idée revue et simplifiée :




Et je remets celui-là pour regrouper mes réponses

----------


## G2LOQ



----------


## cailloux

> Le jury ne va pas avoir trop de mal pour faire son taf vu la déferlante de logos.


J'ai mes chances alors !

----------


## Krieg

Je sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité ?

Et le logo dans 2 formes possibles :


Ou bien en pas crop pour les deux versions mais bon j'en mets qu'une :

----------


## Ecchymos

Désolé de déterrer le topic, mais y a des envies comme ça  ::rolleyes::  :

Je propose une campagne en 4 affiches pour cibler des populations différentes :

Les ados mâles :



Les quadras :

 


Les retraités (ou ceux qui vont bientôt l'être) :




Et les chômeurs :




Bon... Et puis faut pas déconner quand même quitte à faire chialer :

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/1ee98f8...7ecefd54f.html 

 ::cry:: 

Et comme demandé, le logo : http://tof.canardpc.com/show/dcf1cb3...f9d837857.html

----------


## _Uriel_

Enorme la photo de Johnny, on dirait un album culte de Pantera  ::o:

----------


## Goji

Le plus pénible dans un concours, c'est lorsque celui-ci ne s'arrête pas ^^

----------


## Lapinaute

J'ai surement l'esprit tordu mais la flèche vers le bas me fait penser a une feuille d'une plante malfaisante et sévèrement réprimée chez nous.

----------


## Goji

Pourquoi pas, y'a bien des gens qui voient le visage du christ dans un vieux torchon.
Sinon, c'est une icône relativement usitée, je n'ai rien inventé (rien ne se crée, tout se transforme).

----------


## Lapinaute

Sinon le slogan ca colle.

----------


## Nemesis666

UP ? Aucune nouvelle sur le concours rien ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Sinon il se finit quand ce concours ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Crocchoco

Ouais je me pose la même question, c'est quand est-ce qu'on a les résultats??

----------


## Nemesis666

up ? 2 ans après les événements xD ?

----------

